# Arimidex on a test only cycle



## acidborg (May 6, 2012)

Hey guys,

Question:

I'm running a test only cycle (12 week - 500 mg/week spread over two injections).

I'm planning on using arimidex as an AI..I initially planned to take 0.25 mg every three days starting at week three of my cycle...however, these pills are haaaard to cut in four.

What do you guys think about 0.50 mg weekly (half a pill) instead of 0.25 mg every three days for this cycle?

As a PCT I've opted for 20/20/20/20 nolva and 50/50/50/50 clomed.

Thanks!


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

0.5mg eod or e3d is the norm, buy a pill cutter, only a few quid


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

get a pill cutter on ebay for a couple quid and it's job done.http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=m570.l2736&_nkw=pill+cutter


----------



## acidborg (May 6, 2012)

I'll do 0.50 E3D...cutting them in half is feasible


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

acidborg said:


> I'll do 0.50 E3D...cutting them in half is feasible


Any sign of gyno then increase the dose, also no HCG in there? Will help massively with recovery mate.

Run it from no later than week 3( I run it from start) until start of PCT, 1000iu shot once weekly


----------



## matthewplyon (Sep 23, 2011)

also why split just 1 jab a week will be fine


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

matthewplyon said:


> also why split just 1 jab a week will be fine


Twice weekly 0.5mg is much better given the half life. If there's one thing thats worth keeping a good balance of on cycle it's estrogen.


----------



## matthewplyon (Sep 23, 2011)

Mars said:


> Twice weekly 0.5mg is much better given the half life. If there's one thing thats worth keeping a good balance of on cycle it's estrogen.


mars mate i was talking about the test jabs.


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

matthewplyon said:


> mars mate i was talking about the test jabs.


LOL, i knew i should have gave the vodka shots a miss this afternoon.


----------



## matthewplyon (Sep 23, 2011)

Mars said:


> LOL, i knew i should have gave the vodka shots a miss this afternoon.


 maybe more shots will sort you out lol


----------



## acidborg (May 6, 2012)

Matthew: I assumed that splitting would be better to avoid side effects...especially since it's my first cycle!


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

I ran pharma adex at 1mg EOD recently and it worked a treat.

Are you using UG Adex? If so I would be tempted to up the dosage a little bit as they can be hit and miss.

Personally I don't think 0.5mg a week is enough, but thats my personal opinion


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

acidborg said:


> Matthew: I assumed that splitting would be better to avoid side effects...especially since it's my first cycle!


No (bad)sides on that dose. I've just finished 750mg a week (2 jabs) and the sides were only good ones. Happy and aroused!


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

matthewplyon said:


> also why split just 1 jab a week will be fine


I'm running GB mega test, it's pretty much the same as sus with the 2 short esters and I pin this twice weekly, mainly so I can get 2 hits from the prop!

Whether this makes a difference to gains or not! I doubt it but that's my theory anyway!


----------



## acidborg (May 6, 2012)

I think 0.50 mg of adex every three days should be ok for starters...so that makes 1mg adex per week. 

I have letrozole at hand in case of gyno...if gyno should occur do you guys suggest I switch to letro or still keep doing adex but at a higher dose? (in case of the latter: what dose? :mellow:


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

like said no need to do 2 jabs a week on long esters.Im doing 800mgs a week on 1 jab.

Sorry just seen you doing short ester there.


----------



## matthewplyon (Sep 23, 2011)

acidborg said:


> Matthew: I assumed that splitting would be better to avoid side effects...especially since it's my first cycle!


mate if you want do 2jabs then u do that but if not needed why do it, like you said its ur first cycle so why would u want to jab twice awk.


----------



## matthewplyon (Sep 23, 2011)

BigTrev said:


> like said no need to do 2 jabs a week on long esters.Im doing 800mgs a week on 1 jab.
> 
> Sorry just seen you doing short ester there.


is he?


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

matthewplyon said:


> is he?


Sus has 2 short esters and 3 long esters mate


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

matthewplyon said:


> is he?


Yes mate he doing a mix of both


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Everybody is different for dose mate.

Using 2ml of test 300 a week I have to use 1mg adex ed as I get terrible gyno.

Just watch how things progress and adjust dose if necessary.


----------



## matthewplyon (Sep 23, 2011)

Didn't even see he had said wot he was running, he just said test but if that's the case then twice mite be better for the short esters


----------

